# Purina One vs Purina Pro Plan



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Purina One is an okay food if your dogs do well on it. I have many owners that use it with great results. I myself prefer Purina Pro Plan as it is just better ingredients and we get better coats with it. Just my two cents worth..... guess this is the part where I say I have been a Purina Breeder for 30 years so I am biased. LOL


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The difference is the bioavailablity of nutrients in the ingredients. Ounce per ounce Pro Plan is more useable in the dogs digestive system than Purina One.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

They are very similar in ingredients. I guess the ProPlan is just a step above and the Purina Puppy chows a step below.


----------

